# Ozzy



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is one the way home with us. We are trying to stay ahead of a huge snow storm. He is doing really well, but what tiny man! 3 pounds. Also they groomed him before I got there and gave him a poodle cut but he is still cute. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoo hoooooo!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My, my, my he is the cutest little thing ever! I love him so much! keeping everything crossed that the weather gods oblige and he is home safe and sound in no time!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He's even tinier than my two were. Love him! Can't wait to see Willow and Jake's first meeting. Drive safe!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I have that same Smurfs "Spaced Out" t-shirt. hahaha, weird.

Oh, and Ozzy is adorable! lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Baby Ozzy He's so cute and tiny! Bet you are super excited


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

On our way...
Btw if anyone stays in southern or mid western U.S. Drury inn and suites is an awesome dog hotel. Free dinner and drinks (which we missed) comfy clean bed and room and amazing free breakfast. At night they have free soda and popcorn. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And you've already got him posing for the camera!!! (and Ozzy too )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic! I bet it feels amazing to hold him in your arms after the roller coaster you've all been on.
You will have a very happy new year with your new little man.
Welcome to ILMC Ozzy!! Xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Best puppy home coming ever He is super super cute. Hope rest of journey goes well. Will be so good to see and hear about when he is with his new pack


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby man  Welcome.
Drive safely.
I'm sure that this is the beginning of a very special relationship.


----------



## Milo moo (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww he is adorable, such lovely colourings  

Happy new year and happy new home little chap!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Baby man  Welcome.
> Drive safely.
> I'm sure that this is the beginning of a very special relationship.


:iagree:

Marzi..... you got me all choked up there!!!! What a beautiful thing to say


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope the journey is going ok xo


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought Nick was gonna fly out for him? So you both drove to pick him up? He looks adorable and so happy and tiny!! I LOVE him!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You won't find a tougher 3lb dog anywhere! Good boy Ozzy


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so happy so see him finally coming home with you. I feel like he is the final piece in your jigsaw  

Safe journey guys. Can't wait to hear what willow and jake think of him!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:baby::love-eyes::baby2::ciao::washing:arty:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So we are all settled in. Willow is showing interest and following him around but Jake wants no part. He is currently under the table sulking.
We have a lot of work cut out for us. Ozzy can't seem to eat his kibble, his hair is falling out, he has a very sore leg from shorts and no idea when he needs to pee. He pees in the crate. I assume this is due to the ten days at the vet but I'm at a loss. Guess I need a bigger create to make a potty end cause I don't think I can break him of it. 
He has diarrhea, this could be from the trip and he had not been wormed our had any shorts....sigh...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Ozzy I hope he gets better soon! I'm sure it's a lot for him all the changes etc..He is super cute though


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thankfully the fact that he is the cutest puppy ever will help you over the hurdle of the next few days while you sort all this out. Poor lttle guy, what a start he has had.  Good luck with him Donna!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You are the perfect person to make that boy thrive. He may be fine in the crate size you have. Just clean the pee up right away when you notice so he gets used to being clean. Sure being at the vets didn't aid the potty training

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

In spite of everything he has a blurry tail.
He has been through such a lot, it may well take a while to sort everything out, but you'll get him there. It is, after all, just a stage.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Donna, look at that cute little boy. He is so lucky to have you. It will be a tough few days but I'm sure he will catch on very quick with a big bro, big sis and great parents. He needed you, you'll do a great job. Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - he is super cute!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I took his food and ground it up. Then I added a little warm water and mixed it up. He did pretty good with that. He sees my vet tomorrow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sure it may take him a little longer at the beginning but they all get there in the end 

what was jake like when willow first arrived?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It looks like Willow and Ozzy are kissing in the first picture. He couldn't have asked for better parents. and big hugs to Jake. Not once but twice in this past year his life's been disrupted by a little one with razor teeth. I can only imagine what he's thinking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Oz and poor you, I should think your hair is falling out too! I hope you feel a bit better when he's seen your vet and hey grinding the kibble is a great idea  With such a long portion of his tiny baby life spent at the vets, toileting and eating are probably going to be hard for him at first I suppose but you're an advanced poo veteran now  It's got to be good for him to have Willow and Jake to copy, best of luck xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless him! Glad you had a safe journey and are home safe and sound with your gorgeous puppy man! He looks such a little character, I think he will soon be up to mischief looking at his cheeky face 😃 it's hardly surprising he has hair loss with what he's been through, I know you will build him back up to a strong healthy puppy. I used to grind Jasper's kibble, he was so small that even the puppy kibble was too big but he had suffered a terrible tummy bug about 3 weeks before we were due to collect him. I believe it set him back a lot but he thrived so much when we brought him home xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Bless him! Glad you had a safe journey and are home safe and sound with your gorgeous puppy man! He looks such a little character, I think he will soon be up to mischief looking at his cheeky face 😃 it's hardly surprising he has hair loss with what he's been through, I know you will build him back up to a strong healthy puppy. I used to grind Jasper's kibble, he was so small that even the puppy kibble was too big but he had suffered a terrible tummy bug about 3 weeks before we were due to collect him. I believe it set him back a lot but he thrived so much when we brought him home xxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Did you mix anything in for extra nutrition? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mouse, I will always call him Mouse. Mighty Mouse when he gets a bit bigger!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like he's a winner with willow! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's adorable!!

Has he lots of energy Donna? 

I would increase his fat intake, additional protein will probably not be of benefit, he's probably getting enough for his system. I would add in trusty coconut oil to his kibble, it's a medium chain triglyceride and very healthy source of boosted calories and essential fats for healthy growth. 

Use cheese and small amounts of liver cake as training treats. 

He will be fine you know! He's a fighter 

Xo


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He has a very knowing wry smile! Me thinks he will rule the roost


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> He's adorable!!
> I would add in trusty coconut oil to his kibble, it's a medium chain triglyceride and very healthy source of boosted calories and essential fats for healthy growth.
> 
> Use cheese and small amounts of liver cake as training treats.
> ...


Good call on the coconut oil! Seems to be like a miracle substance. 

Little Osgood needs lots of extra love and cuddles - good thing he's in the perfect place for it!

More Ozzy and Willow pics please  xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Ruth. I am worry too add anything till I get his poo normal but I need him to eat. He did better today. He sees the vet at one. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't add anything at first Donna, I too was worried it may irritate his tummy further! Once he'd settled I still found he was a picky eater. I added chopped boiled egg or a small amount of chicken. I do think this helped in building him up. I figured if it's ok to give after a tummy upset a small amount with his kibble couldn't hurt. He also always had homemade liver cake treats as Ruth suggested. Good luck with his tummy, it's a frustrating time, but he'll get there xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet puppy.
He looks as if he has loads of hair, so if he drops a bit he shouldn't end up too bald. I love the pic of Willow and Jake hiding on the chair out of Ozzy reach 
Dot was, according to my vet, under weight when I collected her and it took a while to sort her out. She slept loads. Like babies I think puppies grow when they sleep.
I swapped Dot onto a raw food, because I wanted to give her the best I could and it certainly sorted her tummy out. She is still quite lean under all of her fluff, but I reckon once she has reached her full height potential and is putting less effort into growing up, then she'll fatten up a bit.
Hope the vet visit goes well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna the pictures are precious. How did the vet appointment go?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna the pictures are precious. How did the vet appointment go?


He is there right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He is there right now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah ok.. I always get the time difference wrong!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope the vet gives a good verdict on ozzy!
We need a photo overload of ozzy please, he's a gorgeous intriguing little chap, and I for one need to see a lot more of him x


----------

